# Comment ça se passe quant on se fait voler sur ebay ?



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Début décembre j'achète Leopard sur ebay pour 80  à un particulier. Il a encaissé mon chèque et ne m'a jamais envoyé le DVD. Que fait ebay qui base toute sa pub sur "acheter en confiance" ? Et bien rien. J'ai signalé le litige, envoyé des mails, et n'ai jamais eu de réponse jusqu'à présent. J'ai fini par leur envoyer un courrier postal, j'ai enfin reçu une réponse, elle se trouve ci-dessous. Et le voleur pendant ce temps la ? Son compte est toujours actif, il a même acheté un objet fin janvier... 


_Monsieur,

Nous faisons suite au courrier que nous nous avez envoyé à lattention de la société eBay France le 5 février 2008.

A titre liminaire, nous vous précisons que nous répondons pour le compte de la société eBay Europe SARL partenaire contractuel des utilisateurs résidants dans un pays de lUnion Européenne, tel que cela est mentionné dans nos conditions dutilisation.

Vous nous signalez dans votre courrier navoir pas reçu lobjet N° 150188504547 A saisir DVD mac OSX Léopard neuf !!! bien que vous layez payé au membre olivier 0666 Ceci représente pour vous un préjudice financier de 86,20 .

Tout dabord, soyez assuré que nous regrettons cette situation.

Nous notons que vous avez ouvert un litige reçu pour objet non reçu, mais que cette opération ne vous a pas permis de récupérer lobjet.

Nous vous informons que lannonce numéro 150188504547 ne rentre malheureusement pas dans notre programme dindemnisation pour les acheteurs sur eBay, donc vous trouverez le détail en consultant le lien suivant : 

http://pages.ebay.fr/help/tp/isgw-buyer-protection-steps.html

Chaque utilisateur peut consulter toutes les indications concernant notre programme dindemnisation en haut à droite de chaque annonce, dans le cadre acheter en confiance. Cette information est toujours visible avant lachat. Comme indiqué sur lannonce 150188504547, aucune protection de cet achat nest proposée. Vous pouvez vérifier cette information en faisant une recherche de lannonce N° 150188504547, simplement en tapant ce N° dans le cadre de recherche, directement depuis la page daccueil de notre site.

Vous constaterez que ce vendeur navait pas un profil dévaluation suffisant pour que ses articles mis en vente sur notre site soient couverts par notre programme dindemnisation dans le cas dun règlement pas chèque. Un paiement via paypal aurait quant à lui aurait été couvert.

Par conséquent, nous ne pouvons pas vous offrir le remboursement de cette transaction.

Vous avez par contre la possibilité de déposer plainte contre votre vendeur auprès des autorités compétentes. Dans le cadre de notre lutte contre la fraude, nous assisterons de notre mieux ces autorités dans le cadre de leur enquête. Nous nous tenons ainsi à leur disposition pour répondre à toutes demande ou réquisition judiciaire relative au compte vendeur olivier 0666.

Cette demande officielle devra nous être faxée au numéro suivant : 

01 53 01 67 06

Avant de déposer une éventuelle plainte, nous vous conseillons de reprendre contact avec votre vendeur afin dessayer de trouver un arrangement à lamiable avec lui.

Nous restons à votre disposition si vous avez de nouvelles questions relatives à votre site et nous vous prions de croire, Monsieur, en lassurance de notre considération distinguée.


Gwen Chiloux                                  Maguy Jamais
EU Office of the President                EU Office of the President

_


----------



## Nobody (20 Février 2008)

Le mieux, pour plus de sûreté, sur Ebay, c'est de choisir un vendeur pas trop loin de chez soi, de le contacter par mail pour lui proposer une transaction. Si la transaction lui convient, aller directement chez lui et le payer en cash après avoir vu - et éventuellement testé - l'objet.

Sinon, s'abstenir. Même pour des vendeurs réputés sérieux par Ebay. Mais bon... C'est tellement tentant, n'est-ce pas? Alors que si on y réfléchit bien, les thunes, ça va, ça vient, on râle parce qu'on a acheté un truc à 50 et deux jours plus tard on le voit à 45. Franchement... Est-ce bien raisonnable? Alors prendre le risque de se faire avoir pour gagner même pas 50 que tu vas claquer en une soirée, hein, je vais pas pleurer sur ton sort. Tu restais chez toi un vendredi soir et hop! tu t'offrais un vrai Leopard.


----------



## CBi (20 Février 2008)

Ou alors, il faut payer par Paypal, une filiale de eBay qui inclut gratuitement une assurance : j'ai eu l'occasion de tester (colis non arrivé) = ça fonctionne.


----------



## iShin (20 Février 2008)

Nobody a dit:


> Le mieux, pour plus de sûreté, sur Ebay, c'est de choisir un vendeur pas trop loin de chez soi, de le contacter par mail pour lui proposer une transaction. Si la transaction lui convient, aller directement chez lui et le payer en cash après avoir vu - et éventuellement testé - l'objet.
> 
> Sinon, s'abstenir. Même pour des vendeurs réputés sérieux par Ebay. Mais bon... C'est tellement tentant, n'est-ce pas? Alors que si on y réfléchit bien, les thunes, ça va, ça vient, on râle parce qu'on a acheté un truc à 50 et deux jours plus tard on le voit à 45. Franchement... Est-ce bien raisonnable? Alors prendre le risque de se faire avoir pour gagner même pas 50 que tu vas claquer en une soirée, hein, je vais pas pleurer sur ton sort. Tu restais chez toi un vendredi soir et hop! tu t'offrais un vrai Leopard.



50euros sur Léopard c'est clair ça vaut pas le coup...
Je vois pas vraiment comment ton commentaire va pouvoir l'aider...  

Hanta-yo, il ne te reste plus qu'à porter plainte en espérant qu'eBay veuille bien communiquer les infos du vendeur aux autorités compétentes.

Bon courage.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

moi ce qui me chafouine c'est :

pourquoi quelqu'un vendrait il Leopard qui vient de sortir à 80 alors qu'il en vaut 129? Neuf en plus 

Rien que ça, ça pue.

Ben oui, pourquoi pas une BMW neuve à 10000?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

70 , c'est le prix que j'ai payé le 10.5 que j'utilise. Il y en a plein sur ebay.

Mais le problème n'est pas là. Ebay base toute sa pub sur l'achat en confiance. Mais un jour un type décide de ne pas vous envoyer l'objet, vous l'avez dans l'os et ebay s'en fou.


----------



## agitated (22 Février 2008)

Quelle idée de payer par chèque alors que c'est bien stipulé que ce moyen n'est pas assuré...
Je comprends ton mécontentement, mais les règles d'ebay sont pourtant claires, assurés en paypal uniquement...
Il avait des notes ce vendeur ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Février 2008)

Ya qu'à lire :



> Vous constaterez que ce vendeur n&#8217;avait pas un profil d&#8217;évaluation suffisant pour que ses articles mis en vente sur notre site soient couverts par notre programme d&#8217;indemnisation dans le cas d&#8217;un règlement pas chèque. Un paiement via paypal aurait quant à lui aurait été couvert.



Voilà.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2008)

agitated a dit:


> Quelle idée de payer par chèque alors que c'est bien stipulé que ce moyen n'est pas assuré...
> Je comprends ton mécontentement, mais les règles d'ebay sont pourtant claires, assurés en paypal uniquement...
> Il avait des notes ce vendeur ?



13 ventes, 13 évaluations dans les clous. Achat couvert jusqu'à 100 euros.

Je n'en reviens pas des réactions ! Un voleur + une société qui s'en tape alors qu'elle base toute sa pub sur la sécurité.
Et en substance les mecs te répondent "c'est bien fait pour ta gueule !


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Février 2008)

hanta-yo a dit:


> Et en substance les mecs te répondent "c'est bien fait pour ta gueule !




Nan, les mecs te répondent : t'aurais du faire gaffe.
Pas du tout pareil.


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Février 2008)

*Les flics *!

  Moi j&#8217;avais commandé un jeu PSX rare et assez cher du coup (90&#8364 à une charmante jeune dame à l&#8217;autre bout de la France qui ayant encaissé mon chèque ne répondait plus aux mails (plus d&#8217;un mois de relances), et bien sur aucun moyen d&#8217;avoir son téléphone autre qu&#8217;un GSM toujours sur répondeur&#8230; 

J&#8217;ai bien sur contacté eBay qui à lancé une enquête (d&#8217;ailleurs, sont pseudo ne figure plus sur le site maintenant) mais je n&#8217;ai pas eu de compensation.

  Pas de panique, j&#8217;ai contacté le maire de la ville de la charmante ingénue pour me renseigner sur elle (Mode Derrik On), pour finir par avoir le commissariat de police du bled. Après quelques discussions avec eux j&#8217;ai obtenu qu&#8217;ils aillent lui rendre une petite visite. 

  Donc, la police va la voir, et là, elle dit qu&#8217;elle à déjà vendu le jeu et qu&#8217;elle ne peut donc pas me l&#8217;envoyer&#8230;  :mouais:

Donc il lui demande de me faire un chèque et de me l&#8217;envoyer (chèque qu&#8217;elle fit en leurs présences). Résultat, j&#8217;ai reçu le chèque quelques jours plus tard avec un mot manuscrit qui me demandait de l&#8217;encaisser le mois suivant  (ce que je fit, on n&#8217;est pas des sauvages  ) et un mail qui me disait que ce n&#8217;était pas la peine de lui avoir envoyé les flics, et qu&#8217;elle m&#8217;aurait remboursé. (Vu comme elle m&#8217;ignorait, j'en doute quelque peu de ça, mais bon&#8230. 

Edit: D'ailleurs, un grand merci à eux, si jamais ils lisent ces quelques lignes.


----------



## kitetrip (23 Février 2008)

Moi je dis ça mais quand eBay écrit "Achetez en toute confiance" il ne faut pas le prendre au pied de la lettre... Quand Renault écrit "Roulez en toute sécurité", ça vaut pas dire qu'on peut faire n'importe quoi 

Plus sérieusement, sur eBay il faut toujours faire gaffe... Moi je suis ces conseils :
- acheter à des vendeurs ayant un très très bon profil
- fuir les annonces mirobolantes (descriptif incomplet, français approximatifs avec des fautes, prix canons...)
- toujours payer par PayPal : celà garantit que la transaction est suivi par eBay de A à Z et facilite grandement les recours.

Car oui, si on paye par chèque, le vendeur peut l'encaisser et disparaître... Celà laisse moins de trace qu'une transaction Paypal ! Dans la mesure du possible, je conseille fortement d'éviter une transaction par chèque, trop de risques !


----------



## pascalformac (23 Février 2008)

ebay n'est  qu'un  lieu où s'effectue des transactions
Il se trouve que en plus ebay -pour assurer une bonne image et/ou suivre la legislation locale -assure quelques suivis et réglements de litige.

A part ca c'est la jungle.
Et c'est aux parties impliquées dans la transaction de faire gaffe


----------



## johnlocke2342 (23 Février 2008)

Faut aussi faire gaffe aux acheteurs: j'ai mis mon pc en vente. Une allemande a remporté l'enchère en me proposant 3 fois le prix de l'objet neuf et me demandant de l'envoyer à son mari nigérian.
Comme je ne lui faisais pas confiance, je n'ai pas donné suite. J'ai alors reçu un mail de paypal écrit dans un français très approximatif (limite incompréhensible) me demandant d'envoyer l'objet, l'argent ayant été crédité sur mon compte paypal, et donc sur mon compte en banque. Du coup, j'ai vérifié: rien ni sur mon compte paypal, ni sur mon compte en banque. J'ai écrit un mail à ebay, ils ont supprimé son compte et m'ont remboursé la commission+les frais de mise en vente.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Février 2008)

arnaque classique
( variante  scam d'achat à paliers : plusieurs lieux de traitements  + fake paypal)
Et tu as eu du pot

il faut faire gaffe dans les 2 sens . Le web n'est pas l'univers des bisounours , et c'est  un terrain de jeu pour arnaqueurs.


----------

